
How Top B2B startups are creating case studies to turn leads into customers - edmack
http://sketchdeck.com/blog/how-top-b2b-startups-are-creating-case-studies-to-turn-leads-into-customers
======
et-al
Maybe I misinterpreted the title, but I thought this was going to be an
article about the rise of case studies. Instead, this is a marketer's post
(case study..) on how to better _package_ them.

Also, if you happen to work for Sketchdeck, some transparency there would be
nice. Your story history is full of Sketchdeck submissions.

~~~
throw_away_777
I also misinterpreted the title

------
dmgrow
Shocking to see this at the top of Hacker News.

~~~
Aaronontheweb
I run a B2B startup and found this to be helpful; it's a marketing / sales
area I don't know much about and know I could be doing better.

------
HackerGarth
Really appreciate the in-depth dissection of actual case studies. Surprised to
learn of the lack of CTA..."

~~~
et-al
_cough_..

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=HackerGarth](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=HackerGarth)

~~~
ben_jones
The interesting part is that all of those submissions received only one or two
points while this one is at 35 and counting..

~~~
eli
That's pretty typical pattern for submissions on all topics. Lots of luck
involved.

------
pat_space
wow, hn should bill the submitter for each clickthrough on this one

